# المدخل لعمل المساحة بالطرق



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يونيو 2007)

هي تجربة شخضية حاولت ان اسرد فيها عمل المساحة فى الطرق ( اقصد بها العمل التنفيذ فقط) هذا الكتاب مقسم الي ثلاثة ابواب 
الاول تسليم مسارالطريق وتجديده
الثانى مراحل طبقات الرصف
الثالث البرامج المطلوبة فى عمل المساحة فى الطرق 
وهولى المندسين الجدد فى هذا المجال
نبدا بالباب الاول


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يونيو 2007)

اسل عن كيفية رفع الملفات


----------



## اقصانا الجريح (27 يونيو 2007)

اذا كان الملف كبيرا فلن تستطيع رفعه على نفس المنتدى وستحتاج الى رفعه الى مواقع مختصة

اما اذا كان صغيرا فاختر الانتقال الى الوضع المتطور ثم اختر ارفاق ملف


تقبل التحية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يونيو 2007)

*المدخل لعمل المساحة في الطرق*

الملفات المرفقة مع الدراسة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 يونيو 2007)

*المدخل لعمل المساحة فى الطرق*

اسف للتاخير وهاكم الملفات واراكم مهمة جدا بنسبة لنا


----------



## اابو فهد (28 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا الكتاب الرائع 

ونتمنى ان نرى المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## أحمد الأكشر (3 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي دفع الله وبارك في ماأفدتنا به 
أشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
أرجوا إن كان بأستطاعتك إفادتنا عن كيفيه تصميم المنحنيات الرأسية و الأفقيه للطرق وكيفية تحديد منحنى السوبر إليفاشن 
super elevation 
ولك جزيل الشكر والسلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس قسام (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الجنة أخي ,,

كتاب جميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العنييد (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.amani (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكككووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرأأأأأأاا


----------



## هاجس اليمن (10 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر لك وبارك اللة فيك وزادنا اللة من امثالك


----------



## هاجس اليمن (10 يوليو 2007)

منتظرين البقايا ولك مني مليون سلام


----------



## هاجس اليمن (11 يوليو 2007)

اصبح بالانجليزي اريدة بالعربي ضروري


----------



## mezomedo (12 يوليو 2007)

الله ينور ياباشا على المجهود الجامد


----------



## هاجس اليمن (15 يوليو 2007)

اريده بالعربي السلام


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 يوليو 2007)

اخي هاجس الموضوع بالعربي اصلا المشكلة عندك


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (21 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 أغسطس 2007)

الشكر جميع الاخوة وانشاء في الايام القادمة نقدم عمل المساحة في الكبارى


----------



## sameh mohmed (2 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الفاضل ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورررر


----------



## أبو عمر 6 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (9 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي على هذا الكتاب الرائع
مشكوووووووووووووووووورررر
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المساح2008 (9 أغسطس 2007)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> هي تجربة شخضية حاولت ان اسرد فيها عمل المساحة فى الطرق ( اقصد بها العمل التنفيذ فقط) هذا الكتاب مقسم الي ثلاثة ابواب
> الاول تسليم مسارالطريق وتجديده
> الثانى مراحل طبقات الرصف
> الثالث البرامج المطلوبة فى عمل المساحة فى الطرق
> ...



مشكور ومزيدا من المساهمات:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## falehffb (10 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## khaled sham3a (11 أغسطس 2007)

ممتاز يا عم المهندس


----------



## sameh mohmed (12 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكرعلى مجهودك


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aleemzaid (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزيزk6 (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا أخى الكريم.


----------



## kesbah (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكثروا من الصلاة علي رسول الله*​


----------



## Mr_Mentor (28 ديسمبر 2008)

عفوا أخويه العزيز...
بس عندي مشكلة وهي أنه عندما يفتح عندي لا تظهر الكتابة..
أي تكون على شكل نقاط!!!!
ويقول لي البرنامج ادوبي انه هنالك بعض الاحرف فيها مشاكل...
أرجو الأفادة..

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## باكير (28 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ياسر العبد (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (12 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي دفع الله وبارك في ماأفدتنا به 
أشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ,وجهودك في أفادة أحوانك المساحين ودفع الله عنك أعين الحاسدين
qs.titi***********


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 يناير 2009)

mohammad Titi قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي دفع الله وبارك في ماأفدتنا به
> أشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ,وجهودك في أفادة أحوانك المساحين ودفع الله عنك أعين الحاسدين
> Qs.titi***********


الشكر للجميع


----------



## مهندس طموح (14 يناير 2009)

ماقصرت ... وعساك على القوة


----------



## sulaimanov (14 يناير 2009)

و الله ان استفدت كتير من المانوال دة و ربنا يزيد من امثالك


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (15 يناير 2009)

* الله يزيد من امثالك*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 يناير 2009)

امين امين امين امين


----------



## محمد مطري (15 يناير 2009)

اشكر اسر الموقع علي استضافتي
محمد المطري


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 يناير 2009)

شكرا لنضمامك لاسرة المنتدي 
ومرحبا بك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 يناير 2009)

الاخوة الكرام 
الموضوع طرح بشكل مبسطة ولكن انشاء الله عن قريب ينزل الكتاب كامل


----------



## ali992 (12 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي..........*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## M.rt (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا الجهد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 مايو 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (14 مايو 2009)

نرجو لك التوفيق والى مزيد من التقدم
شكرااااا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (14 مايو 2009)

جاري التحميل اخي العزيز ومشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير


----------



## بسيم85 (16 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا اخ دفع الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 مايو 2009)

*علمتني الحياة ان ابكي وحيدا لكي لا اسبب الحزن لمن حولي وان انثر الم شكواي على اوراقي واحتفظ بها لنفسي*


----------



## محمدسالم محمد (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
باراك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالله ناجع (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مثنى جاسم (22 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير*​


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك اخى العزيز


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

زادك الله علمنا اخى


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

نرجو المزيد


----------



## مى محمود الديب (23 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 مارس 2011)

ان شاء الله في الايام القادمة


----------



## محمد عثمان السيدح (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا"


----------



## moatef (5 مارس 2012)

تسلم ايدك مجهود جميل فعلا


----------

